# Favorite BL novel- Spring 2012



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

When I posted the thread for most anticipated novel, Know No Fear got half the votes, and Void Stalker got most of the rest. Now that we've had a chance to actually read the books, how have people's perceptions changed?


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Void Stalker by far.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

So far, Luthor Huss has been a real winner for me. I'm still reading tons of books right now.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

I've read three of them: void stalker, know no fear and path of the renegade.

Void Stalker by far the best of the three.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Void Stalker_ is the clear winner, followed by _Know No Fear_ and _Path of the Renegade_ in that order.


LotN


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

I've only read Void Stalker, Know No Fear and Legion of the Damned from that list and would rank them in that order, too.

Edit: Void Stalker was also the most anticipated for me, so not much has changed.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Know No Fear for me. I have read also Path of the Renegade which was mediocre and Dark Eldar were just evil men, not alien enough for my taste. Sandy Mitchell and Rob Sanders are on my 'not to read' list. Sandy Mitchell because all Cain novels from 1th omnibus felt to me as I would read same book again and again and Rob Sanders because he is just bad writer, especially when it comes to battle scenes.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Couldn't decide between KNF and _Void Stalker_, but I went with KNF in the end. There were so many good novels in Spring 2012, such as _Legion of the Damned_ and _Path of the Renegade_. In fact, I don't think there's a single novel that I didn't like that was released in Spring (with the exception of _Phalanx_ which I haven't read yet as I still need to catch up with the rest of the Soul Drinkers series, having only read Book #1). 

Hopefully the trend will continue - although admittedly some novels are better than others, they were all enjoyable from my POV, and the ones that I've reviewed so far have got mostly (if not all) positive reviews. I'll get round to reviewing them all eventually, although this may take a while.


----------



## deepsix81 (Dec 24, 2011)

Went with _Know No Fear_ myself. Really liked _Phalanx_ and _Void Stalker _as well, but _KNF_ was so different and inventive that I had to go with that. Wouldn't mind if Sanders wrote an entire short story devoted to the Feast of Blades, though.


----------

